# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) > سوال: مشکل با باز کردن پورت 80 در ویندوز 7

## forodo

من برنامه wampserver ور نصب کردم ولی به دلیل اینکه پورت 80 درگیر برنامه دیگه ای برنامه apache کار نمی کنه.
حالا من چطوری می تونم بفهمم که چه برنامه ای داره از پورت 80 استفاده می کنه و اونو غیرفعال کنم.
در اینترنت گشتم و مطلبی پیدا کردم که :
""" در خط فرمان ویندوز این دستور را وارد کنید:

netstat -o -n -a | findstr 0.0:80

یک خروجی شبیه این خواهید داشت:

C:\Users\Administrator>netstat -o -n -a | findstr 0.0:80
  TCP    0.0.0.0:80             0.0.0.0:0              LISTENING       5736

عدد آخر 5736 (این عدد در کامپیوتر شما فرق می کند، این را یادداشت کنید)  نشان دهنده PID برنامه ای است که در حال استفاده از پورت 80 می باشد.

وارد Task Manager شوید. تب Processes را باز کنید. از منوی View سپس گزینه Select Columns گزینه PID را فعال کنید.
حال در قسمت Processes نام برنامه ای که دارای PID همان عدد قبلی است را پیدا کنید. """


انجام دادم و به من عدد 4 رو داد ولی وقتی می رم داخل Task Manager اطلاعات زیر رو داره اون فایله
Image Name: System
User Name: System

حالا نمی دونم که باید End Process رو بزنم یا نه؟؟؟
اگه بزنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟؟؟

----------


## forodo

دوستان کمکی کنید!!!

----------


## mehbod.rayaneh

سلام
جستجو ....
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...B%8C%D8%AF-%29

----------


## forodo

اولاً که خیلی چاکریم.
ثانیاً خداییش خیلی جستجو کردم نمی دونم شما چه جوری پیدا می کنید!!!!
ثالثاً لطفاً اگه امکان داره بگید اگه من اون فایلی رو که در بالا گفتم اگه پاک کنم مشکلی پیش میاد؟؟؟
سوالای دیگه مو در همون تاپیکی که شما گفتید می پرسم.
البته اگه با اون راهنمایی هایی که کردید کارم راه نیافتاد.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

اون و دست نزنی . جز سرویس های Kernel هست اگه اشتباه نکنم . 

صبر کن من یه جستجو کنم ببینم این مشکل از کجاست . قبلش بگو آیا IIS روی سیستمت نصب هست ؟

----------


## forodo

تیک نصبش نخورده.
نصب نیست

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

از سرویس هات می تونی بهمی آیا IIS نصب و RUN هست یا نه . اگر بود غیرفعالش کن . 
\Control Panel\All Control Panel Items\Administrative Tools

و Services رو باز کن . 

اگر IIS نصب نیست . اینجا مشکل مشابه رو داشته و این و گذاشته .

برو قسمت رجیستری . در منوی فایل یه Export ازش بگیر که به عنوان backup داشته باشی . بعد برو توی مسیر زیر :

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\HTTP

روی HTTP کلیک کن سمت راست فایل Start و باز کن و مقدار 3 رو تغییر بده به 4 و سیستم و ریستارت کن تا ببینیم می ترکه یا نه .

----------


## forodo

اینطوری یعنی پورت 80 باز میشه؟

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

If it is a normal application or IIS, disable it or uninstall. Some programs (such as Skype) have the option to disable its use of port 80.

If it is a System Process—PID 4—you need to disable the HTTP.sys driver which is started on demand by another service, such as Windows Remote Management or Print Spooler on Windows 7 or 2008.

در اون مرحله ایی که شما پش رفتی  . گفته اگر پورت توسط اپلیکیشن هایی مثل IIS اشغال شده . اون و disable کنید .
اما اگر یک System Process هست . ممکنه پورت توسط  Remote Management or Print Spooler اشغال شده باشه .

با اون روش گفته که disable میشه .

----------


## forodo

داداشی دست گلت درد نکنه.
اول کرده بودمش 8080 بعد که این راه حل رو شما گفتید دوباره پورت رو کردم 80 حالا دیگه درست شد.
فقط من درست متوجه نشدم اون کاری که در رجیستری انجام دادم چی بود؟؟؟
مشکلی که در آینده به وجود نمی آد.

----------


## aliimanypoor

با سلام 
توی سیستمم اسکایپ داشت از پورت 80 استفاده می کرد که بستمش و ومپ را ریست کردم حل شد

----------

